# Memo Method



## MovingOnUp (Mar 27, 2011)

When memorizing using Pochman how come instead ofmemorizing say to turn th U face once to solve a corner and start memorizing from there so you have one less to memorize they instead say not to even if you can immediately do that. or do people just do that anyway and I didnt know?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

Some people have tried that but it's generally a lot harder to have to adjust your corners and edges memo than to just memorise more pieces. Have you given it a try?


----------



## JyH (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I memo edges first, so it would throw off the entire edge memo. I tried it once when I had to do an F' to solve 2 edges, and started off my edge memo, then corners, then "solved". It was a DNF...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Mar 27, 2011)

lol okay thanks and no I never tried it but so I guess in theory it would work but it isn't worth trying because you will pretty much fail.


----------

